# que sobre él vía



## jdenson

Would someone be kind enough to explain the word _vía _in the following context? It looks like _vía_ is being used here as a verb. Thanks a lot.

"...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."


----------



## betulina

jdenson said:
			
		

> Would someone be kind enough to explain the word _vía _in the following context? It looks like _vía_ is being used here as a verb. Thanks a lot.
> 
> "...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."


Hi jdenson!

It looks like it should be "había"... but wait for more opinions.
Where is it form? Can that be a mistake?

Cheers!


----------



## Gargoyle

"...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."

podría ser que equivalga a "transcurre" o "pasa"...en el sentido metafórico.
Es decir, los problemas que tenía/que le pasaban...
¿es sacado de un libro esa frase?


----------



## jdenson

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> "...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."
> 
> podría ser que equivalga a "transcurre" o "pasa"...en el sentido metafórico.
> Es decir, los problemas que tenía/que le pasaban...
> ¿es sacado de un libro esa frase?


It's from chapter IV of Don Quixote. Here's the entire sentence:

"Dábanle voces sus amos que no le diese tanto y que le dejase, pero estaba ya el mozo picado y no quiso dejar el juego hasta envidar todo el resto de su cólera; y, acudiendo por los demás trozos de la lanza, los acabó de deshacer sobre el miserable caído, que, con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca, amenazando al cielo y a la tierra, y a los malandrines, que tal le parecían."

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------



## Gargoyle

Ya creo que entiendo, esta es mi interpretación:
Quiere decir que esa persona recibía (vía) muchos golpes( tempestad de palos). "Vía" con ese significado no se usa en el español actual. "Tempestad de palos" sí que se usa.
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## diegodbs

Que sobre él *veía.....*

En algunos pueblos la gente aún dice *vía *en lugar de "veía".


----------



## Gargoyle

Yo creo que en ese contexto no significa "veía".
Sino recibía,"caía"...que le caían golpes...eso es lo que interpreto.

A ver que opinan los demás.


----------



## diegodbs

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Yo creo que en ese contexto no significa "veía".
> Sino recibía,"caía"...que le caían golpes...eso es lo que interpreto.
> 
> A ver que opinan los demás.


 
Te aseguro que es *veía* , estoy harto de escuchar en pueblos de La Mancha y de Andalucía a personas mayores decir "vía" en vez de "veía".
Si consultas el glosario que suele venir en las páginas finales del libro, lo comprobarás.


----------



## jdenson

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Te aseguro que es *veía* , estoy harto de escuchar en pueblos de La Mancha y de Andalucía a personas mayores decir "vía" en vez de "veía".
> Si consultas el glosario que suele venir en las páginas finales del libro, lo comprobarás.


Thanks very much, diegodbs. This is a revelation for me.


----------



## Gargoyle

¿ Aparece con ese significado en el glosario?
¡Para mí sí que ha sido una revelación!


----------



## diegodbs

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> ¿ Aparece con ese significado en el glosario?
> ¡Para mí sí que ha sido una revelación!


 
En serio, si buscas "vía" te remite a "ver".


----------



## Gargoyle

Vale, te creo


----------



## mhp

*VÍA       *arc. Veía, del verbo ver. "que, con toda aquella tempestad de     palos que sobre él vía,     no cerraba la boca" (El Quijote, capítulo IV, 1ª parte / Amparo Hernando Lamata     - Rejas de San Esteban)
http://www.alcozar.net/quijote/t-u-v-x-y-z.htm


----------



## DR ROBER

Viene del verbo llover:
"...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."
_"....con toda esa tempestad de palos que sobre él *llovía,* no cerraba la boca.."_


----------



## diegodbs

DR said:
			
		

> Viene del verbo llover:
> "...con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él vía, no cerraba la boca..."
> _"....con toda esa tempestad de palos que sobre él *llovía,* no cerraba la boca.."_


 
Miguel de Cervantes
Don Quijote de la Mancha
Edición del IV Centenario
Real Academia Española
Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española.

Glosario.
Vía: véase VER.

Siempre que he oído decir en Andalucía o en La Mancha la palabra "vía" quería decir "veía", nunca "llovía". Ten en cuenta que en un lenguaje descuidado es muchísimo más probable contraer "veía" en "vía", que no "llovía" en "vía"


----------



## DR ROBER

OK, Ya seguro que es como tu dices.
Vivo en C. la MAncha y es cierto que esa contracción aún se usa en el lenguaje "muy llano", sobre todo en Ciudad Real.
Lo que dudaba era que con tamaña paliza, pudiera ver algo.
Pero si aún estaba por dar, seguro que la _"vía  encima del"_


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues en la parte de Andalucía que me toca (si no en toda) "vía" no es "veía" sino "voy a", como en "te vía dá una mahcá".


----------



## DR ROBER

En ese caso sería: _ví a_.
Aunque suene junto, no es tan "sincopado" como el otro _vía_


----------



## Gargoyle

Mandé un email a los de la Rae y me respondieron esto:
Estimada señora________ _________:

        La palabra que, en realidad, figura en el fragmento que nos ha remitido es
'llovía'. Se trata, pues, de una errata de la edición que maneja. Le remitimos
el mismo fragmento tomado de la edición del académico F. Rico:
"Dábanle voces sus amos que no le diese tanto y que le dejase; pero estaba ya el
mozo picado y no quiso dejar el juego hasta envidar todo el resto de su cólera;
y, acudiendo por los demás trozos de la lanza, los acabó de deshacer sobre el
miserable caído, que, con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él llovía,
no cerraba la boca, amenazando al cielo y a la tierra, y a los malandrines, que
tal le parecían".

        Atentamente: 


Servicio de consultas del DRAE
Instituto de Lexicografía 
Real Academia Española 
C. Academia, 1 
28014 Madrid 
España

------------------------------------------
Un poco tarde...pero más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Morgancin

Gargoyle:
 Quizás sea una interpretación particular de Francisco Rico, o una nueva tendencia. En varias ediciones que he visto aparece vía en vez de llovía, en otras más modernas llovía en vez de vía, por desgracia no tengo ningún incunable códice (manuscrito) del Quijote. ¿Puede qué para hacer más comprensible vía, en las nuevas ediciones se interprete como llovía?

BESOS


----------



## Gargoyle

Morgancin:
Yo creo que puede ser usado "llovía" para hacer más comprensible la lectura en las nuevas ediciones,puesto que, "vía" presenta numerosos problemas a la hora de entender su significado. Pero tampoco lo sé a ciencia cierta...

Besitos


----------



## Alundra

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues en la parte de Andalucía que me toca (si no en toda) "vía" no es "veía" sino "voy a", como en "te vía dá una mahcá".


 
Uyss... yo hubiera dicho lo mismo...  

Nunca lo había oído como "veía".... y eso que soy manchegica... 

Alundra.


----------



## Morgancin

Párrafo nº 1.   
Página 69
le causaban la lanza, adarga, espuelas y celada,

Página 70
 con el peso de las antiguas armas. Y, entre tanto que pugnaba por levantarse y no podía, estaba diciendo:

 - Non fuyáis, gente cobarde; gente cautiva, atended que no por culpa mía, sino de mi caballo, estoy aquí tendido. 

Un mozo de mulas de los que allí venían, que no debía de ser muy bienintencionado, oyendo decir al pobre caído tantas arrogancias, no lo pudo sufrir sin darle la respuesta en las costillas. Y, llegándose a él, tomó la lanza y, después de haberla hecho pedazos, con uno dellos comenzó a dar a nuestro don Quijote tantos palos, que, a despecho y pesar de sus armas, le molió como cibera. Dábanle voces sus amos que no le diese tanto y que le dejase; pero estaba ya el mozo picado y no quiso dejar el juego hasta envidar todo el resto de su cólera; y, acudiendo por los demás trozos de la lanza, los acabó de deshacer sobre el miserable caído, que, con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él llovía, no cerraba la boca, amenazando al cielo y a la tierra, y a los malandrines, que tal le parecían. 

Cansóse el mozo, y los mercaderes siguieron su camino, llevando que contar en todo él del pobre apaleado. El cual, después que se vio solo, tornó a probar si podía levantarse; pero si no lo pudo hacer cuando sano y bueno, ¿cómo lo haría molido y casi deshecho? Y aun se tenía por dichoso, pareciéndole que aquella era propia desgracia de caballeros andantes, y toda la atribuía a la falta de su caballo; y no era posible levantarse, según tenía brumado todo el cuerpo. 

Página 71
CAPÍTULO V 
Donde se prosigue la narración de la desgracia de nuestro caballero 

Viendo, pues, que en efeto, no podía menearse, acordó de acogerse a su ordinario remedio, que era pensar en algún paso de sus libros, y trújole su locura a
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
     AÑO: 1605    
AUTOR: Cervantes Saavedra, Miguel de    
TÍTULO: El ingenioso hidalgo don Quijote de la Mancha    
PAÍS: ESPAÑA    
TEMA: 12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similares    
PUBLICACIÓN: Francisco Rico, Instituto Cervantes-Crítica (Barcelona), 1998
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Parece que describe el vídeo de los soldados uk, pero ahí  nadie dice  que paren.


----------



## diegodbs

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Gargoyle:
> Quizás sea una interpretación particular de Francisco Rico, o una nueva tendencia. En varias ediciones que he visto aparece vía en vez de llovía, en otras más modernas llovía en vez de vía, por desgracia no tengo ningún incunable del Quijote. ¿Puede qué para hacer más comprensible vía, en las nuevas ediciones se interprete como llovía?
> 
> BESOS


 
Yo también he encontrado "vía" en una edición del Quijote que tenían mis padres, publicada en los años 60, y en el glosario también dice que significa "veía".


----------



## Alundra

Morgancin said:
			
		

> ¿Puede qué para hacer más comprensible vía, en las nuevas ediciones se interprete como llovía?


 
Es posible...

A ver... he buscado mi "Quijote"...  

CAPITULO IV

Pág. 37:

".... que con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él *llovía*, no cerraba la boca, amenazando al cielo y a la tierra y a los malandrines, que tal le parecían. Cansóse el mozo y los mercaderes..."

Edición del 90

No sé si os ayudará a resolver algo.... pero pone "llovía"

EDIT
De todas formas, yo le veo mucho sentido a "llovía una tempestad de palos"... y según el DRAE:

*Llover:*
*2.* intr. Dicho de algunas cosas, como trabajos, desgracias, etc.: Venir, caer sobre alguien con abundancia. U. menos c. tr.


Otra cita de un Quijote infantil (para tener más referencias):

"... pero como el mozo estaba ya picado, no quiso dejar el juego hasta calmar todo el resto de su cólera, y tomando los demás trozos de la lanza, los acabó de deshacer sobre el caído, que con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre el caía, no cerraba la boca amenazando al cielo y a la tierra y a los malandrines aquellos.
Se cansó el mozo y los mercaderes siguieron su camino..."

Aunque aquí (en La Mancha) sea muy común "vía" por "veía" (cosa que yo desconocía)  , le veo más sentido a decir:

que con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él *llovía*, no cerraba la boca

Que:
que con toda aquella tempestad de palos que sobre él *veía*, no cerraba la boca

Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

Morgancin said:
			
		

> por desgracia no tengo ningún incunable del Quijote.



Desde luego, si lo tuvieras sería todo un descubrimiento, teniendo en cuenta que fue escrito en 1605 y que "incunable" se refiere a los libros impresos antes de 1500


----------



## Morgancin

Jellby said:
			
		

> Desde luego, si lo tuvieras sería todo un descubrimiento, teniendo en cuenta que fue escrito en 1605 y que "incunable" se refiere a los libros impresos *antes de 1500* hasta principo del siglo  XVI (incluyendo el último día del año 1500)


 Gracias por la aclaración Jellby, erré la palabra. 

Mi corrección en base a: elcastellano.org / palabra = incunable. Lo de hasta principio del siglo XVI, por la acepción del DRAE. (Aunque simpre tendré la duda si 1500 es el último año del siglo XV o el primero del siglo XVI, ya me pasó con el año 2000)

Sustituyo incunable por códice (acepción 2 DRAE), cambio el sentido que quería dar de 1ª edición del Quijote, por el .manuscrito hecho por el propio Cervantes (a no ser que ya se hubiese inventado la maquina de escribir o el ordenador. O lo hubiera escrito un negro, que tampoco estaría mal). Pero, por cierto, tampoco tengo, pues soy más pobre que las ratas. 

En el caso que nos ocupa, cada vez estoy más convencido que es llovía.

SALUDOS


----------



## Jellby

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Mi corrección en base a: elcastellano.org / palabra = incunable. Lo de hasta principio del siglo XVI, por la acepción del DRAE. (Aunque simpre tendré la duda si 1500 es el último año del siglo XV o el primero del siglo XVI, ya me pasó con el año 2000)



Técnicamente, 1500 es el último año del sigo XV, porque los años se empiezan a contar desde el 1 (no desde el 0) y cada siglo tiene 100 años. Desde ese punto de vista, mi definición no estaba del todo bien expresada, gracias por la corrección 

Por otra parte... lo de "impresos desde la invención de la imprenta" es un poco redundante. ¿Y si se descubriera que alguien inventó la imprenta 10 años antes? ¿Los libros impresos entonces no serían incunables?  De hecho, creo que los chinos ya usaban la imprenta, pero no de tipos móviles.


----------



## Gargoyle

Dejando aparte lo de "incunable"...
¿se ha llegado a alguna conclusión?
¿es "llovía" o "veía"?


----------



## Morgancin

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Dejando aparte lo de "incunable"...
> ¿se ha llegado a alguna conclusión?
> ¿es "llovía" o "veía"?


Hola Gargoyle, yo he llegado a la conclusión de que la palabra que tiene que ir es llovía, que es más coherente en el contexto que vía
Saludos


----------



## Morgancin

Yo Via Jase Un Corra = Yo voy a hacer un corral, Saludos


----------



## elmoch

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Yo Via Jase Un Corra = Yo voy a hacer un corral, Saludos


Perdón, se escribe Yo viazé un corrá 

Ahora en serio, he oído a andaluces, extremeños y manchegos decir **vía* con el significado de "veía" y de "voy a"; bueno para ser más exacto, en el segundo caso se parece más a **viá*. Por ejemplo: _viá encá la Juanita_ (voy a casa de Juanita). _Ayer había una niebla que no se vía ná_ (que no se veía nada).

Respecto a si el texto de Cervantes debe decir *vía* o *llovía*, como no soy experto cervantista, me abstengo e opinar. Doctores tiene la Iglesia...


----------

